# Best $100-200 3D Deer Target



## shockman (Apr 16, 2009)

Price being the factor, I like the Delta simply because vital replacements are cheaper.
Durability goes to the McKenzie, it will take more shots, but eventually you will need to replace the vitals.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

R&W Targets from North Carolina.

They have some great looking targets at very reasonable prices.


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*GlenDel Buck*

Check out the GlenDel Buck at Cabelas. They have models from $179 to $249 with replacable inserts. I tried one in the store and liked it. Arrows are relatively easy to pull. Handles target points and broadheads.


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

Rinehart broadhead buck is the best backyard deer target on the market. The insert will outlast any other brand out there, and it only costs $50 to replace.


----------



## CertifiedNewb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Bought a McKenzie*

Hey, thanks for all your help. I ended up buying the McKenzie Tuff Buck and love it. I really liked the targets from North Carolina and will be investing in one of those soon.:darkbeer:


----------



## gharm63 (Aug 17, 2010)

Has anyone used the targets from R&W? Was wondering how they hold up. Our 4-H archery program has had the McKenzies for about 5 yrs now and they are getting to the point of needing replaced. Started buying Rineharts as alot of the local 3-D shoots around use them and they seem to hold up better than the McKenzies. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't know if R&W would be the best for 4-H kids unless someone pulls the arrows for them. From my experience, arrows are pretty tough to pull from them. But, R&W may have changed this since the ones I shot were made. Just something to think about.


----------



## gharm63 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. The McKenzies we have are tough to pull also unless the arrows are soaped up. We have a few bars of hotel soap hanging on the bow rack and encourage the kids to use it. Their pricing is very friendly.


----------

